# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  really,really,really,really,really,really strong grout cleaner?

## nats

Me and hubby put these tiles down about 18 months ago and although we cleaned of the grout haze the next day, we never (well, I never) got around to giving the tiles a real proper clean. I've had a few goes with Davco Tile and Grout cleaner but I don't think its really strong enough.
We used coloured grout and the grout pigment residue just sits in the texture of the tile  :Frown: ...even if I give it a scrub with the Davco. 
I need some real prescription stuff! The Bunnings stock just wont do. 
Any suggestions?  :Smilie:

----------


## davo453

Hmmm really hesitate to suggest this as it's not user friendly stuff at all. 
You must wear rubber gloves and cover your skin (shorts are out), it will eat into metals such as aluminium etc. Just the fumes will do that so hopefully that will give you some idea of what your dealing with. 
Only use it in a very well ventilated area. 
It is however widely available and is commonly used for removing mortar from bricks if the brickie has been a bit messy. It disolves concrete cement and bricks. Also used in swimming pools sometimes. 
Cant guarantee it will work on your problem or for that mater actually leave any glaze on your tiles. But as a last resort  *Hydrocloric acid* 
it's inexpensive stuff, but it will kill your plants burn your skin and certainly hurt your pets and kids if they are exposed to it.   
Hope I got my point over there  :Biggrin:  
Cheers  
Dave

----------


## Make it work

Have you asked at your local tile shop. Many tile shops have an ex-tiler whose knees are too buggered to work or something like that, but they know much more than the average retail store person. 
Maybe take a spare tile with you (if you have one) even a piece and they may be able to give you a solution to your problem.

----------


## echnidna

If you use Hydrocloric acid it must be very diluted. Even then its very potent. 
Ask a brickie how much to dilute it.

----------


## jags

hi nat  
i use a product called Morgan THE ONCE OVER an all purpose cleaner designed to remove excess grout and cement smears proir to hand over .. 
comes in a black plastic 1L bottle  
i use it as a grout and tile cleaner by attaching a spray nozzel and clean the bathroom with it every three months the stuff is incredible and will get brown grout white again but will also remove excress grout if needed  .  
try using a wire  pad or old tooth bush with it ............ 
hope this helps  
rob

----------


## Dirty Doogie

Hey Nats - what sort of tiles are they ? porcelian, biscuit, terracotta ?? polished? glazed?  Will need to know to recommend something suitable. What color pigment is it and what brand? 
You could try this technique though - go to a pottery su[pply shop and buy a bag of calcite powder - rub surface of the tile with a little water and calcite powder using a course plastic scourer. Make sure calcite paste doesnt dry on tile. 
Personally I think I would give Hydrocloric acid a miss for the time being--it could eat out the grout, the tile, the glue ,the waterproofing membrane - you get the picture.

----------


## davo453

> Personally I think I would give Hydrocloric acid a miss for the time being--it could eat out the grout, the tile, the glue ,the waterproofing membrane - you get the picture.

  Yep last resort only....

----------


## Master Splinter

No, the last resort is that nice $70 Ozito rotary hammer from Bunnies.  That'll shift it, no worries - and you get to pick new tiles! 
Phosphoric acid is safer to use than hydrochloric for cleaning tiles  (buy it as rust converter from the paint secion, its cheaper that way). Use it neat (its pretty wussy stuff, its approved for food use so it's not going to leap out of the bottle and strangle you but don't go using it as an eye bath all the same!).   
But if that doesn't work...dilute the hydrochloric acid 1:3. 
Add the acid to water, don't get the acid on your skin, it itches like mad, don't breathe the fumes, they are chlorine gas and really bad on the back of your throat, wear eye protection, wear thick PVC gloves and don't apply too liberally (try with a plastic bristle paintbrush or a toothbrush) or you'll see the grout in the joins fizzing as the acid attacks them, do small sections and rinse well, and keep some sodium bicarbonate on hand if you need to neutralise a spill.

----------


## cam245

I'm a bit late in posting but the best product for this is LIFT OFF from Bunnings Warehouse. I have used it and it works great.

----------


## clayman

I had exactly the same problem. I left the grout haze on thinking it wouldn't take much to remove later. I found out that was one of the most stupid things I have done so far! I initially used Davco tile and grout cleaner but that only lifted off a bit, not really good for thick grout haze. I then used straight vinegar because I was concerned about my tiles. The vinegar did nothing. So I used the big guns, Hydrochloric acid. It's stocked at bunnings in the plumbers isles. I used long acid proof gloves and full body protection and firstly used 1:4 ratio. That wasn't doing much so I used a more concentrated solution till finally I ended up using it straight. Using it straight was the only way I could get it off and it came off so easily. I wiped off the excess as I went and washed it all down with water. I have Italian made ceramic floor tiles and the acid didn't effect them at all. I can't say it won't effect all tiles, that's why I tested a small spot under the proposed vanity first. Take care it's toxic stuff, but if used correctly it can do the job. Also be careful around your drain. If its chrome like mine it will stain and remove the chrome if poured on straight.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

You should the use of any acid on tiles, it can remove the glaze leaving you with a flat non gloss finish that will attract dirt like nothing you have seen. 
Good luck.  :Smilie:

----------


## GeoffW1

> I'm a bit late in posting but the best product for this is LIFT OFF from Bunnings Warehouse. I have used it and it works great.

  I thought that was a brand of tequila. :2thumbsup:

----------

